# where can i find this spoiler?



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

anyone seen this before? Im thinkin about pickin it up. It looks like a holden factory job but dont know. Im thinking this cause its an HSV model.

(the rear spoiler)


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

A pic would help!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

:shutme


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!:lol: :lol: 
I get it Spoiler Delete!!!!!
:cool


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

doh sorry bout that i musta forgot my head.


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the spoiler but I love the rims.What kind are those?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Jagro, email that pic to: [email protected] he'll know what it is and may have one! I ordered an HSV GTO steering wheel and gauge pod from him.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

is that a Monaro? there are no badges on the side.....

and yes those rims are tight, what size are they? 19"?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

purplehaze said:


> is that a Monaro? there are no badges on the side.....
> 
> and yes those rims are tight, what size are they? 19"?



It's an HSV GTO Coupe.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

i figured it was HSV considering the body kit and all. You can barely see the bumper fog lights.


----------

